# What mad you buy your 'Colnago'?



## Roll The Bones (Aug 7, 2004)

*What made you buy your 'Colnago'?*

I am curious because I have ridden mtn for a while now and want to get into the whole road bike thing. So I am curious as to why you bought a _Colnago_? Was it the reputation, good deal..... you get the picture. I am looking at some Colnagos and want to know why you got yours. Also, what is a good Colnago for under $2000 for a complete bike? I am 5' 10'' 

Thanks for everything


----------



## cyclophile (Jul 18, 2004)

I bought one because I always wanted one in the 80's when I was in college and couldn't afford one. As to <i>why</i> I <i>wanted</i> one - I guess it's just that they epitomize the mystique of the Italian racing bicycle. There's just a certain something about Colnagos that triggers something in me. Maybe it's just the paint jobs .

The reason I got my specific bike is that I was given a complete D/A drivetrain, and subsequently went looking for a place to hang it (leaving it sitting in a box just wouldn't do). I bought the frame for $350 on eBay, and got $150 back when I discovered some damage to the top tube. Having just built it, the damage seems to only be skin deep - the bike rides great.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I bought my first one, a Master X Light because of the reputation and the tradition. That and I wanted a gorgeous lugged steel frame.

I bought my second one, a Dream + because I had to have one with the GEO paint job.

I bought my third one, a C50, well I didn't buy it, I won it in a raffle. I would've bought it though because Colnago's business turned 50 the same year I did.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

While shopping for a new bike in the year 2000, I went to every high end bicycle emporium from Santa Barbara to the San Diego County line and rode every single bike I was allowed to put a leg over. I probably rode about 25 to 30 different bike models. I rode everything from a Litespeed Classic to a Lance Armstrong Trek to a Caad Whatever Cannondale to a Marco Pantani Bianchi to a Look 281. I was never able to ride a Pinarello, DeRosa or Fondriest. Orbeas weren't available yet. In any case, to make a long story short, the Colnago Dream I tested gave me the best combination of performance and price. More than any other bike frame I tested, the Colnago had balance and poise. The geometry seemed to have been patiently worked out over many years, something that gave it a sense of rightness that the other frames couldn't quite match. From the beginning, it felt like it was a natural extension of my body. It was quick without being twitchy. It may not have been plush, but it rode respectably comfortably...considerably better, it should be said, than some of the steel bikes I tried. It was exciting to ride, but it wasn't exhausting to ride. In short, the Colnago came across as a true thoroughbred. And by the way, four years on, I love the bike as much as ever.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

like cyclophile posted, when i saw my first nago rolling down the sidewalk back in the early 80's, i've always wanted one. back then, all you would ever see were raleigh's and schwinn's, and seeing this unknown bike that looked so cool and fast, roll by was an eye opener. i finally picked up an 83 super off of ebay, had it repainted by cyclart, updated the components to campy 8 speed, and now ride it all the time.


----------



## bronx (Jul 27, 2004)

*Got my first Colnago, a 1988? Super about a month ago ...*

and I am now an addict. So much so, that my wife is considering getting me into a 12 step program. The ride is pure steel .... fast, not twitchy, easy on the bones, responsive, and did I mention FAST?! I am now looking at getting another frame and outfitting it with an 8 or 9 rear end. (The chainstays have already been spread)

BTW, has anyone out there taken an older Colnago frame (mid 80s) and outfitted it with an 8 or 9 and integrated shifters? I love my Nag, but I wouldn't mind keeping my hands on the handlebars. 

Thanks.

Ken


----------

